
Amazon Appstore disables Android security - shawndumas
http://www.loopinsight.com/2011/03/29/amazon-appstore-disables-android-security/
======
drivebyacct2
False. Surely a story written by someone that doesn't understand. To install
an app from the Market, one has to press Install and approve a list of
permissions. Outside of the Market, a user has to download an APK manually,
open it with the Package Manager, choose to install and again with a separate
button, agree to grant all of the requested permission.

It still requires two levels of agreement from the user. There's no security
risk here. Call us if the Package Manager is somehow exploited, not really
sure how that would even work anyhow.

